# Teacher bullying



## jak343434 (Nov 19, 2010)

So this year in school my friend who is a half decent speed cuber has gotten puzzles taken away from him. First time was during the first month of school, the teacher took away his ghost hand II 3x3. He was playing with it during class. The teacher promised my friend that he would get it back if his mom picked it up after school. When my friends mom what to pick it up the teacher said he had to wait till the end of the year. 
In the rule book for my school, page 18 paragraph 3 line 3, it says 
"Any confencated items should be sent down to the main ofice for a parent/guardian to pick up such item between the hours of 3 to 7 PM on Mondays through Thursdays."
So that means this teacher is in violation of rules.
The second time happened to day at 10:30 AM. My friend had his backpack open and you could kinda see the cubes if you were standing over the backpack. The teacher saw them somehow and she reached into his backpack to snatch the cubes out.(Breaking the rules again, violation of personal property) She took his QJ 4x4 and Guhung 3x3.:fp
I have told me friend to report it but his to much of a chicken. What should be done? He is geting bullied by a teacher. Should I report this to the principle? What?


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 19, 2010)

I think you should report the teacher. I would be PO'd if that was me.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 19, 2010)

yes!!!!!! threaten to sue and act snobbish. act like you always get what you want and then it should be more convincing. say those cubes were 100+ dollars. i have a teacher like this one so i'm going take a rubber band and whup him


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 19, 2010)

Talk to the principal. And next time, don't play with your cubes in class. Especially with a strict teacher. School is for education, not cubing.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 19, 2010)

You should definitely report it to the principal. I can kind of understand why she took the first one, if it was being used during class. But like the rules say, you should have gotten it back that day. Her taking one out of his bag was completely uncalled for. Just go talk to the principal. It should be rather easy to get it back, just explain what happened. Your friend shouldn't be scared. That's what the principal is there for.

Also, a word of advice. Don't cube in that teachers class. haha I know it sucks but if she is that ridiculous just hold off until you aren't around her.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 19, 2010)

While I agree with the fact that the teacher is not handling the situation properly, really *don't* cube in class unless you're not doing anything. Don't cube if they say "it's alright" when other students are busy; that's quite disruptive and rude.
He is not in the position to decide these things, and thus should be punished, or at least made correct.

Take it to the principal if you think you're mature enough to handle saying "I want my cube back!" to him/her without feeling embarrassed.

statue


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 19, 2010)

Go with your friend to the teacher and show him or her the quote in the rulebook, and say your friend's parents'll pick it up soon. There is no way he or she can not give it to him then.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 19, 2010)

I got a cube taken away once because I had it in my desk and I wasn't even touching it or looking at it. Some other fat kid who can't even do the cross was playing with his. The teacher got mad at him and took away his storebought, my friend's rubik's 5x5, and my v-cube 5. We at least got them back at the end of the day.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 19, 2010)

How old are you? If the teacher just walks and up and takes your stuff, you take it back. XD
At this point, tell the teacher she violated the rules by still holding on to it and when they (obviously) fails you could take it yourself.

Consider alerting the principal first.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 19, 2010)

First, you should not play with your cubes during class. It is extremely annoying to those who are actually trying to do work and extremely disrespectful to your teacher.

Second, talk to the teacher maturely. Don't be a snot about it by going right to the principal. Explain why you know you were in the wrong and promise not to cube again during class(see above if you don't think you should follow that). If the teacher REALLY REALLY does not want to cooperate then you can consider going higher, but I really really doubt the teacher would not be fair about it if you have a mature conversation about the issue.


----------



## Mikon (Nov 19, 2010)

Why don't you propose something like that to the teacher: "I sign a 'document' of responsability to not play with the Rubik's during class and you give me back my stuff".
Worked a lot of times for me and, even better, the teachers always liked this idea.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't agree with PatrickJameson, the rule clearly states that she can't hold it, so therefore you can be the biggest snob about it. I'd shoot for getting her in trouble if I can manage it, if you have to report her.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 19, 2010)

My Spanish teacher confiscated my Paris themed 2x2x2 and never gave it back.lol


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 19, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> First, you should not play with your cubes during class. It is extremely annoying to those who are actually trying to do work and extremely disrespectful to your teacher.
> 
> Second, talk to the teacher maturely. Don't be a snot about it by going right to the principal. Explain why you know you were in the wrong and promise not to cube again during class(see above if you don't think you should follow that). If the teacher REALLY REALLY does not want to cooperate then you can consider going higher, but I really really doubt the teacher would not be fair about it if you have a mature conversation about the issue.


 
QFT A reasonable person on this forum.



y3k9 said:


> I don't agree with PatrickJameson, the rule clearly states that she can't hold it, so therefore you can be the biggest snob about it. I'd shoot for getting her in trouble if I can manage it, if you have to report her.


 
Why? So she can be replaced by yet another less competent teacher fresh out of college? She will have less experience and, yea, you might have more fun in class, but there's thing called college where they look at your high school grades. And if you can't get into a good college, you probably can't get a good major and education (unless it's something very generic). Then you're stuck in a dead end job working in a cubicle. You have a receding hairline and a 38 inch waist. Women just stair and laugh and men mock your lack of ability. You will be a failure in life. That is all.
[/rant]


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 19, 2010)

Kids come to me about these type of problems alllllll the time. It's usally solved by being mature. I'm a sophomore in high school and I'm class president and all that jazz. For some reason kids respect me for it more than they should but either way being snobbish about it gets you nowhere. Teachers are usually willing to compromise with mature students. 

Last year I dropped my phone in study hall and the teacher took it. She talked to me after class and we just negotiated about it and decided that instead of her turning it in to the assistant principle I'd just get it from her at the end of the day and not do it again. 

That won't work for this teacher, especially since she's had the cubes for a long time. Take it straight to the administration. If you have a problem with another student you go to a teacher so the logical thing to do is go to the person in charge of the teacher ie: administration. 

Youll definitely have to eat their lectures and just deal with a little flak but all in all I'd say you're teacher has been worse than you have been. If it were me and I had my parents come down and get told off by some teacher I'd be absolutely livid. Bring in your parents after school again, ask the teacher for the cubes, if she still refuses then you leave your parents there to tell off the teacher while you go to get the principal. Show them both the rulebook and explain EVERYTHING directly to the principle with your back to the teacher. At that point with all the hassle the cubes have caused they'll just want to be done with it. But you have to be mature and calm the whole time. 


If that doesn't work I (personally) would b**ch out the teacher.





Edit: Don't cube in class anymore. My grades last quarter were pretty bad for me cause I always had my cube on my desk and I wasn't paying attention. I eliminated distractions (my cubes) and am now doing better. It's disrespectful and gets pretty annoying to other people after a while.


----------



## JL58 (Nov 19, 2010)

Seriously, what I would do is show some maturing behavior. Going first to the principal or taking your cube back in defiance or (even worse) threatening with a school regulation will only be understood as a sign of defiance and won't do any good for the rest of your school year.

I would go to the teacher, acknowledge that cubing in class was a mistake on many levels (showing no interest to the class, distracting other students, demonstrating disrespect to the teacher, etc.) In fact the more acknowledgement I would show, the better it is. It is not a matter of apologizing, but only showing that I realize now how out of place it was. And that it will not happen again.

I would drill on this (still not talking about getting the cube back) until the teacher acknowledges in return that it is understood. Then I would just say that I would appreciate having a discussion on how to get the cube back - "not now, but in a few days"

A couple of days later I would go back to the teacher asking for the conditions getting the cube back. "It's important to me. It's an expensive toy which I can't replace just like this. The punishment has already outweighed the offense."

It requires a lot of courage and maturity to do this, but this is what would be the most constructive. I would be surprised if this wouldn't work.

As a last resort if this does not work I'd go to the principal. Because now I have a story:
1. I did something stupid - my bad
2. I went to the teacher acknowledging my misplaced behavior
3. I ask for the conditions for getting my expensive and cherished cube back
4. I understand that the teacher is not following the school rules
5. What should I do?

I would think my chance of getting my cube back is higher this way.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 19, 2010)

Yea that's definitely the way to go. It's nice to have a voice of reason every now and then.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 19, 2010)

call the Spetznaz, they specialize in taking stuffs back from people the HARD way

this is if you do not agree with me on my first post

or for the last resort, get the army of the undead nazi


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2010)

I've experienced situations like these both as a student, and as a teacher.

Student viewpoint: Yes it's annoying, but you made the decision to cube in class, and that decision carries certain risks. Back in the 'Ol days when I was in high school I had fixed up a cube I liked to the point that it was super-mega-crazy awesome. My teacher had a rule that if you did something off task in class, she would confiscate whatever it was that was distracting you. I was cubing *before* class had started, but since we had no bell I did not notice as she walked in, walked right up to me, and snatched the cube out of my hands mid-solve. Her rule was that confiscated things stayed locked up in her office until the end of the semester. Needless to say, I had no other speedcube at the time, because I had only ever put my work into my best speedcube, and that cube was now in her office! I asked her on a later day if I could speak with her in her office, and she agreed. I, inwardly panicky and freaking out, explained to her as calmly as I could at the time that I had spent HOURS and HOURS prepping that cube into my super-mega-awesome-best-cuber-evaaaarrrrrrrr and that I was now without a speedcube. I promised that if she gave it back to me, that I would NEVER even bring it to class again, EVER. She agreed and gave me back my cube, and I never brought it to class again, EVER. Not my senior year high school, not in college, not ever. The risk of having your cube confiscated makes it not worth it to me for a moment or two of zoning out/enjoyment from time to time.

Teacher viewpoint: I think part of the reason that your teacher took your cube in the first place was that she felt it was a distraction either a) to you, or if you're doing well in her class then b) to other students. I don't necessarily mean that she might think that the cubing *disturbs* the other students, but moreso that it suggests to them that it is ok to do something else and not pay attention to the teacher. You are allowed to do it, so why should I listen to the teacher either? I'd rather text on my phone anyway, etc. Making an example out of you sends the class a message that you can't do that in her class.

Now, having said that, it does seem a little strange that she took a cube out of your backpack. Now, I haven't heard her side of the story so I don't want to jump to any conclusions here, but I imagine she was probably just frustrated at having told you not to cube in class, and now she sees you with cubes. She had no way of knowing that you were not cubing with them (were you?), so she probably erred on the safe side by assuming you probably were.

Basically I can tell you this. Your teacher doesn't _want_ to make this into a problem situation with you. I can guarantee that she wants the problem to go away, and have things smooth out back to normal. One way you can do this is to meet with her privately in her office and discuss this with her. This way she would have the option to give you back the cube, but not appear to be relaxing on her rules in the classroom. Don't ask her this *in* the classroom at the end of class, ask her if you can speak to her in her office at some later date/time. This will make it much more likely that you get your cube back. I'm saying this since it has worked for me when I was in high school, and also from the viewpoint of the teacher and knowing sort of why she did what she did.

_The moral of the story_ is that it is, and always will be, dangerous to take your cube into class. There will _always_ be a chance that it gets confiscated. Get used to this, it will only get worse in college. Not only would most of my college professors have confiscated my cube if I brought it to class and started cubing during the lecture, but some of my professors, I know, would have probably kicked me out of the room for it.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would punch her in the face lol

nah I would just go to a higher authority like the principle, but if he does nothing then go to a higher authority over the principle


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 19, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> *I would punch her in the face lol*
> 
> nah I would just go to a higher authority like the principle, but if he does nothing then go to a higher authority over the principle


 
i would also if that is permitted by law, sadly it's not permitted

teachers should not have more respect/control of other people's behavior/looks/personal stuff.
teachers, regardless of position. has no higher respect or control whatsoever

stand up for your own self. stop stupid teachers


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 19, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> i would also if that is permitted by law, *sadly it's not permitted*
> 
> teachers should not have more respect/control of other people's behavior/looks/personal stuff.
> teachers, regardless of position. has no higher respect or control whatsoever
> ...


Actually its a good thing you cant go around punching who ever you want in the face. Especially over something like a cube.


----------



## Owen (Nov 19, 2010)

A teacher threw my cube once. I don't bring them anymore.


----------



## jiggy (Nov 19, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> _The moral of the story_ is that it is, and always will be, dangerous to take your cube into class. There will _always_ be a chance that it gets confiscated. Get used to this, it will only get worse in college. Not only would most of my college professors have confiscated my cube *if I brought it to class and started cubing during the lecture, but some of my professors, I know, would have probably kicked me out of the room for it.*


I agree with Chris. If I'd have taken my cube into lectures with me, I can't think of a single lecturer who wouldn't have kicked me out for cubing. School/College/Uni is not the place for cubing, follow Chris' advice and get your cubes back, then just leave them at home.


----------



## Hiero (Nov 19, 2010)

Just as experience from being a teacher for 5 years I bet the teacher has a different story than the student about going into the backpack. I could easily see the student playing with the cube and then, as the teacher walks over, the student throws it into their backpack. Then the student tells a sob story about a teacher rifling through all the contents of their backpack looking for a rubik's cube. As far as going into backpacks, we can do that and most teachers have at some point in their career. We can also hold things until the end of the semester or the end of the year. A teacher is not a student or a child, we are adults, and we are the authority in the school. Put the cube away during class is the moral of the story.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2010)

TK 421 if you post in this thread again for any reason, I am going to ban you so hard that you'll be sore for weeks. This is your fair warning.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Nov 19, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Just as experience from being a teacher for 5 years I bet the teacher has a different story than the student about going into the backpack. I could easily see the student playing with the cube and then, as the teacher walks over, the student throws it into their backpack. Then the student tells a sob story about a teacher rifling through all the contents of their backpack looking for a rubik's cube. As far as going into backpacks, we can do that and most teachers have at some point in their career. We can also hold things until the end of the semester or the end of the year. A teacher is not a student or a child, we are adults, and we are the authority in the school. Put the cube away during class is the moral of the story.


 
Teachers should also respect students, because every once in a while, the teacher can also learn something from the student.


----------



## Hiero (Nov 19, 2010)

I totally agree with that. I say yes sir and yes mam to my students, but they are still children and I'm the authority. They shouldn't have equal say when it comes to events that have occurred in school.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha, wow... so many high school cubers. I didn't know about speed cubing until college. So old... so old...

I think Chris and I need to hold a competition for old people. Bob can come too.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 19, 2010)

You should teach that teacher how to cube. That will solve everything.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I think Chris and I need to hold a competition for old people. Bob can come too.


 
I am *so* down for this


----------



## Akuma (Nov 19, 2010)

I've worked as a school teacher on numerous occasions and let me tell you something.
If I saw a student cubing while in class I would find it to be very disrespectful and I would confiscate it as well.
If your friend is so retarded that he brings cubes to school even though HE KNOWS the teacher doesn't like it then he is seriously stupid.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 19, 2010)

If a teacher ever took my GuHong, and didn't give it back at the end of the day, I would simply report them.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol TK421 got paddled!

I rarely got my cube taken away in high school, mostly because I wouldn't let them do it (not trying to set the example here, just stating). I had a real problem with certain types of authority. If I actually respected the teacher, though it'd be a daily thing usually, they knew all they had to do was ask me to put it away and I'd be done (it's just I know most of you can agree here, it's pretty addicting especially when you first get into it, so you often don't think about how often you've been told to put it away). Even though the teachers saw it every day for many months, they knew I was more than willing to put it away when I was asked.

College was a different story. Two of my coolest teachers didn't mind if I brought it to class, as long as I didn't do it during class (during breaks would have been fine, I had a few 2 and 3 hour classes). One day we were talking about a subject I already knew fairly well, so the lack of new information bored me, so I start cubing. He took my cube away, at the end of class gave it back and said "Next time you won't see it again, understood?" (though with light smile) and that got the message quite clear.

I think most of this boils down to the student and teachers respecting each other, and unfortunately in the public education system (around here, at least) you often see teachers be equally hard-nosed to all students just because a few bad ones got in their way (it only takes one rotten apple to spoil the bunch, or however the saying goes).


----------



## qqwref (Nov 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> TK 421 [...] I am going to ban you [...] for weeks..


I am down for this.


PS: In high school I never cubed during a class, but I cubed between classes a LOT. I don't think anyone ever wanted to take the cube away because of it, but I don't necessarily recommend this approach to others.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 19, 2010)

Cubing during lectures will bound to get your cube taken away. Like fatboyxpc, I only cube before class and during breaks. I'm not a teacher, but I would find it annoying to find someone cubing during a lecture. Yes, cubing is addicting but it's disrespectful. You're going to college to get an education, not goof off during a lecture.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 20, 2010)

Hiero said:


> Just as experience from being a teacher for 5 years I bet the teacher has a different story than the student about going into the backpack. I could easily see the student playing with the cube and then, as the teacher walks over, the student throws it into their backpack. Then the student tells a sob story about a teacher rifling through all the contents of their backpack looking for a rubik's cube. As far as going into backpacks, we can do that and most teachers have at some point in their career. We can also hold things until the end of the semester or the end of the year. A teacher is not a student or a child, we are adults, and we are the authority in the school. Put the cube away during class is the moral of the story.


 
Maybe you have all that authority in your district but if it is clearly stated in his handbook that he can retrieve the items at the end of the day with a parent then I don't care what teacher is telling me no. I'd get my cubes back. That code of conduct applies to teachers as well as students. The regulations must be abided by by all parties involved otherwise what's going to stop one person to just go insane and rage? I believe wholeheartedly (judging from the OPs story) that this teacher is out of line.


----------



## flan (Nov 20, 2010)

As we speak I have an AV, an AV-F and an are F-II in my maths teachers office. They've been there a few days now. I dont mind too much because none of them are my main. anyway the reason I'm angry is becuase I am in sixthform and I have free periods I spend in the common room and the responsibility is on the students to work and the students dont have to if they dont want to. You are allowed to quietly do nothing. Its about preparing us for the independant work of uni. Anyway I friend asked to see my cubes so I got them out and did a H perm for fun and my maths teacher just walkes through without a word and just snaches them up and walkes away. People playing flash game left right and center, noisy room. Doesnt matter the b**** decided to pick on me and ignore the other people even though I'm doing nothing wrong. There are no rules against time wasting in free periods. Like I said I wasnt desperate to get them back but I have seen her once since and she was busy so it wouldnt have been easy if I had cared. Im sick of teachers getting on there high horse and thinking there better than the rules. Nothing compared to the story of my physics teacher but I cba to write it down right now. Bassicly the same story as the guy who made the thread except he had no intention of ever giving it back and kept gloating his progress of solving it everytime I asked for it back...


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 20, 2010)

i would have smacked her in the face


----------



## Drake (Nov 20, 2010)

You just talk to her, and if she don't want to, go see the principal. And before cubing in class, not really recommended, make sure that the teachers is not teaching, cause that hmm... Somme of my teachers let me cube in class, if i finished my work before the others, and that my cube don't do so much noise. Like expemple an skewb at classe, not a good idear if you have the ball in it...


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 20, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> You should teach that teacher how to cube. That will *solve* everything.


 
Haha, it's a pun.

Anyway, it's already been said a hundred times in this thread, don't bring your cubes to school (or at least certain classes) if you don't want them taken away. Also, if there's some teacher that doesn't seem to like you, for reasons cubing related or otherwise, I suggest doing a little sucking-up. Don't get out a cube for a long time, do all your work quickly and quietly, and make it a point that you're paying attention in class. The teacher will like you more and be much more lenient.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 20, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> TK 421 if you post in this thread again for any reason, I am going to *ban* you so hard that you'll be sore for weeks. This is your fair warning.


 
why do you want to do that to me?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 20, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> why do you want to do that to me?


 
He warned you.. Watch out..


----------



## Innocence (Nov 20, 2010)

@Woner: So basically...you're just banning him for weeks?



TK 421 said:


> why do you want to do that to me?


 
I'm thinking because of that face-punching related post. And if you'd PM'ed him or something you MIGHT've been able to escape a ban. Oh well, have fun not being on the forums.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 20, 2010)

jak343434 said:


> So this year in school my friend who is a half decent speed cuber has gotten puzzles taken away from him. First time was during the first month of school, the teacher took away his ghost hand II 3x3. He was playing with it during class. The teacher promised my friend that he would get it back if his mom picked it up after school. * When my friends mom what to pick it up the teacher said he had to wait till the end of the year.
> In the rule book for my school, page 18 paragraph 3 line 3, it says
> "Any confencated items should be sent down to the main ofice for a parent/guardian to pick up such item between the hours of 3 to 7 PM on Mondays through Thursdays."
> So that means this teacher is in violation of rules.*The second time happened to day at 10:30 AM. My friend had his backpack open and you could kinda see the cubes if you were standing over the backpack. _The teacher saw them somehow and she reached into his backpack to snatch the cubes out.(Breaking the rules again, violation of personal property) She took his QJ 4x4 and Guhung 3x3.:fp_ I have told me friend to report it but his to much of a chicken. What should be done? He is geting bullied by a teacher. Should I report this to the principle? What?


 
*Yes, that is a violation. If you friend is indeed chicken, you can help him out. Sometimes it takes the courage of another friend.*
From...what I have studied, I believe teachers (do you live in the USA) have the right to search your backpack. However, I agree it's still wrong as it's still not disrupting class. The first time made sense, since you're there to learn, so put the cube away. But like I said, it's still a violation of rules.


----------



## Escher (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't go to school kids, it's dangerous.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2010)

Why don't you just let him wait it out and remember not to bring a cube to school evar? Seems like less of a hassle to me. 
I mean, you almost seem to be making a huge deal over a situation that's not even yours. Don't be the kid who got his teacher fired for a cube :3


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol after teaching the teacher how to solve, offer up a race. If the race is accepted, in the middle of solving grab your cube back from their hands


----------



## guzman (Nov 20, 2010)

*If you're a math teacher: Add cubing to Math Lessons*

Well, I'm a math teacher. (kids from 11 to 14).

Since lots of kids (if not every) love to learn how to solve the cube
and since the cube is strictly related to math:

*I added cubing for 20 minutes a week in my math lessons*
(for two months at least)

and for one hour and a half (a week) in the afternoons after schools for those that want to play more.

So basically, I teach the steps of a LBL method (and some improvements)
and I let them try for 20 minutes each week.
They all love it and have fun, but I'm convinced this is also good for their math and brain development:

- 3D geometry: visualization of 3D objects, movements, rotatons, parts of a solid, Euler-Poincarè, ...
- Algebra: use of letters; R' is just a way to write R^{-1} and an alg is just a multiplication of moves each with its exponent; non commutative operations, ...
- Combinations and probability: the cube opens lots of questions regarding combinations.
- Computational thinking: subdivide the problem in subproblems and learn solutions for each subproblem, then compose the algs.
- Much more: colors, coordination, memorization, muscle memory, ... 

Many of the math subjects are too difficult for them but 
there's no doubt that playing with the cube trains lots of logical abilities
and I'm actually not the first one to teach cubing in math lessons.

____________________________________________________

Back to your question:

Many of my students have they're beloved cubes in class but
they know they have to wait the right moment to play:
they're just happy and proud they can keep the cubes in class,
never had any problems 
(also because normally we're trying to do other fun stuff).

So I personally think that the school system needs to change a lot 
in its way to teach and relate to kids, but

I agree with many other:


JL58 said:


> As a last resort if this does not work I'd go to the principal. Because now I have a story:
> 1. I did something stupid - my bad
> 2. I went to the teacher acknowledging my misplaced behavior
> 3. I ask for the conditions for getting my expensive and cherished cube back
> ...


----------



## brunson (Nov 20, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I am *so* down for this


 
At least at a normal comp there are usually a couple of twelve year old that are slower than me.


----------

